# where to get lye??



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Where do you folks get your lye? None to be had here nowhere..........too much meth production in my area.... I cant find any....Where is the cheapest place to order it????


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

My local hardware store will order for me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

luv2farm

PM me. I have lye @ $3/lb plus shipping. I can only ship 2 lb at a time for USPS regulations though


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I buy the Red Devil Lye that you get at hardware stores locally. I wouldn't think it would be a problem getting. Good Luck !!


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Helena said:


> I buy the Red Devil Lye that you get at hardware stores locally. I wouldn't think it would be a problem getting. Good Luck !!


Red Devil's been pulled off the shelves of every store that I've looked for it here in SD. I got 50 pounds of lye beads (same as Red Devil) from a chemical supplies store for a whopping $47.00. That's less than a dollar a pound, which is just peachy-keen fine with me! 

~Lannie


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

You can't get Red Devil Lye here any more either. I have to order mine on the internet.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I used to be able to get roebic pure lye at Lowes in Morristown,TN. Unfortunately thanks to the meth heads they don't carry it any longer. 
Red Devil stopped making lye a while back, check their web site. 

Check the yellow pages for chemical distributors, they will sell it to you probably 5lb. minimum.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Helena said:


> I buy the Red Devil Lye that you get at hardware stores locally. I wouldn't think it would be a problem getting. Good Luck !!


Red Devil quick making lye, what, 3-4 years ago??

If you live in a large town with a chemical supply place that you can drive to, you can get it in bult pretty inexpensively. If you have to pay shipping, the price more than doubles per pound.

If you are keep lye in bulk, please contact your local fire department and let them know just in case you have a fire emergency at your home. Not a plesant thing for the fireman to be exposed to this stuff.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I get lye here:
http://www.essentialdepot.com/


----------

